# Livebaiting tuna northern GOM



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Normally I am a troller but I have been thinking a lot about more live baiting for tuna around the rigs south of Dauphin Island. I have done it once or twice but with no luck so far except for a miss or two. So far when i do this I am connecting my main line to a 6 - 9 ft flourocarbon leader using a uni to uni knot. Then slow trolling two lines at a time with live hardtails. How can I refine my technique so that I may present my baits better? BTW I am bridling my baits to a 7/0 or 8/0 frenzy circle hook. Should I get off the rig and drift instead of slow trolling of what? I do have a kite that I really haven't used yet but I plan on using it this weekend when I go out in conjunction with the live baiting. Thanks in advance for the help. 


Maclin


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

a buddy of mine from venice has been fishing with us the past few times and has taught me a shitload about live baiting for yellers; thats their bread and butter over that way. first and foremost find the smallest hardtails/bluerunners etc. that you can..... 15 inchers aren' t worth a crap, the smaller the better it seems. we send one down about 100-125 foot on a downrigger way behing the boat..... one free lined ..... and one on a kite, waaaaay back.... this way your covering a lot of the water column.... i prefer drifting over trolling; becuase we have twin diesels which are loud as hell... i know when trolling for marlin/dolphin/hoo's they say that the noise acts as another teaser pulling the fish up. but he swears the tuna are spooky and i agree! most of the guys over that way fish cats with 4 strokes though; so they dont ever shut theirs off. i just leave my generator goin and conserve some that red gold. if the sharks arent too bad, try this drift set-up and chunk some fresh blackfins while you're floating... if the yellows are there, you'll get bit...... oh yea, are you doing the bridling yourself or using those quick connect bridles?



tight lines


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

funday,

I am bridling them myself with waxed thread, I am not great at it but it works well enough. Where would you say to start a drift and how far away from the rig. Also do you know of a good website or something that shows a good easy way to rig a swimming ballyhoo that I can put a circle on the nose. I heard that the other weekend they were catching tuna on livies and naked ballyhoo. Thanks for the advice.

Maclin


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

For a naked ballyhoo on a circle hook check out this video http://www.wahoonbox.com/videos/circle.wmv

This rig absolutely swims like a CHAMP!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

start your drift a little to either side of directly up-current from the rig.... maybe 300-400 yds away.... this will allow you to drift right by either side of the rig, while allowing your chunk line to float back towards the rig.... the yellowfin usually hold a good piece off the rigs, anyway. so just try drifting all around the rig- up to ahalf mile away. the reason i asked about how you bridled is that those new quick connects are great. you never have to touch the bait.... and it really prolongs the life and action of your hard earned livies. as i said im still learning the fine art of live baiting myself... hope some of this helps.

tight lines


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

On most of the boats that I work, we do not use a double line. It is just one more potentially weak spot to break at. As a result, I tend to use a 15 foot leader. Bridle up your live baits on circle hooks (not sure what size, I got a whole mess of them and I just match the hook to the size bait I am using) and bump-troll; just fast enough to keep your liveys from catching back up to the boat. Be careful not to swing too close to the rig or you will get all the baracudas you can handle (aka TRASH fish). I would also suggest acquiring and learning how to proficiently use a kite. It is one of the most exciting strikes from tuna you will ever encounter. I also do not mess around with uni to uni knots as I prefer crimping. Back to the kites, I use a 10 foot leader with heavier mono than I would use trolling. Reason for being is because the leader stays out of the water, so you dont have to worry about the tunas being leader shy as the leader stays out of the water. If you're in the Orange Beach area, I would be more than happyto show you the setup I use. I can be found at Live Bait at the Wharf most every night, but come closer to closing so I can assist you when I get off the clock!

P.S. I can show you a pretty sweet way to rig up those swimming ballyhoo on circle hooks as well. Very easy rig and it gets the job done.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Bluehoo, 

Thanks for the advice I do have a kite and plan on using it. I have not used it for tuna yet but have tried it on kings but there were none around. 

Thanks also for the advice on the rigging link, I will work on that to get the swimming bally's going.

Thanks,

Maclin


----------



## ccustom43 (Jun 29, 2008)

Try slow trolling live threadfin hearing with 60 lb yozuri pink and size 5 owner live bait hooks, yft will eat this!!


----------

